# Swamp Logger Bobby Goodson



## Oly's Stump (Feb 4, 2010)

Does anyone know if he has a website?


----------



## ale (Feb 4, 2010)

http://www.goodsonallterrainlogging.com/

Looks like they are in the process of getting one up and running.

Good guys and good show!


----------



## LoggerDoug (Feb 4, 2010)

I agree, great show. It is a little more educational then Axmen and American loggers. The latter two shows has to be bleeped every two seconds because almost every word out of their mouths is F... this or F... that. They make it look like all loggers are a bunch of foul mouth jerks. 

I wish they taught people how to properly fell trees and use wedges, as well as explain the equipment they use. I like the shows because they are logging but I can watch it with my 6 year old and wife because the language.

Kudos to the Goodsons.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 4, 2010)

I get sick hearing every episode how they're going to go out of business. But my cousin just went ot you out of business, it doesn't take many set backs.


----------



## Rookie1 (Feb 4, 2010)

Swamploggers is cool!


----------



## ms290 (Feb 5, 2010)

yup swamp loggers is the best. on that you at least get to see a saw get a work out every once in a while.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 5, 2010)

It is a good show. Bobby sure has a nice house.


----------



## ray benson (Feb 5, 2010)

He looks like he could be a brother to college basketball coach Bobby Knight.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 5, 2010)

ray benson said:


> He looks like he could be a brother to college basketball coach Bobby Knight.



Ughh! And he needs to be constantly red in the face.


----------



## Newguy777 (Feb 7, 2010)

Axeman is pathetic now. I want to throw stuff when I watch that show cause its so dumb sometimes. I miss american loggers. Swamp loggers is my 2nd favorite. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## HorseShoeInFork (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, it's still a little overly dramatic at times, but is still the best show going right now. I know a couple of young boys who think it's better than a PB & J sandwich with no crust.


----------



## Oly's Stump (Feb 7, 2010)

Wish he had a website! How come North Carolina loggers don't wear the suspenders?


----------



## Mountainman (Feb 13, 2010)

I used to know Bobby Goodson years ago, although not well. He and several of his brothers used to log for my Father, when he was Contract Supervisor with Weyerhaeuser in these parts. Bobby is good people. Kenneth was also top notch, but he has passed on. Kenneth's wife loved the business, and used to spend a lot of time in the woods with him.

My dad told me a story years ago about Bobby. As the story goes, Bobby stopped by at the official watering hole one evening after work, as was his usual ritual. Inside the establishment was a rather overweight individual who used to work for Bobby. Mister Lardass started talking trash to Bobby. Bobby is a patient guy, but enough finally was enough. When Bobby finally got up to educate Mister Lardass, the fat one made a bee line for the bathroom, and locked himself inside. As the story goes, Bobby went out to his pickup, grabbed a saw, headed back inside, and sawed through the bathroom door. As the sawing was in process, Mister Lardass managed to shinny through a very small window in the bathroom, and effect a very manly retreat.

Back then, the Goodsons used to LOVE Brockway trucks. With 318 Detroits, aka double breasted Yamahas. They sure could move some wood, and they had a more stable work force than most outfits in these pasts.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Feb 15, 2010)

Love this show, but the constant threat of going broke is annoying.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 15, 2010)

Softwoodsrule said:


> Love this show, but the constant threat of going broke is annoying.



Sorry it annoys you. But the constant threat of going broke is a constant fact of life in this business. It annoys us, too.


----------



## rob b (Feb 16, 2010)

American Loggers Friday! Good guys my brother inlaws went up to there operation this fall. Top Notch!


----------



## Wishie22 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oly's Stump said:


> Does anyone know if he has a website?



Rumor has it the site got swamped and is under construction.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## joesawer (Feb 18, 2010)

Softwoodsrule said:


> Love this show, but the constant threat of going broke is annoying.





Maybe you don't realize that a vast majority of logger have already gone broke and are gone!
He is one of the few left and I am sure it is something that annoys him a lot worse than it ever will you.


----------



## Kingsley (Feb 18, 2010)

> Axeman is pathetic now. I want to throw stuff when I watch that show cause its so dumb sometimes.



I can't even watch that show anymore! What a waist of air time.

Love Swamp Loggers though. It has actually logging on it. They also get more technical than Axesissys.

Did any body crack up to the line (that tree is so big it will make a fat man run!) or something to that affect. That was when they were cutting down those trees with chainsaws. Looked like they had just bought them that day.

Great show. I have a lot of respect for them and what they are doing.


----------



## Diesel Pro (Feb 18, 2010)

You know I could do without the beeps. That's just plain annoying. Maybe some day they'll invent a parental control to omit the beeps.

That or the guys on film will realize that it's not impossible to watch their language while on TV. Don't get me wrong I can trash it up with the best of them, but there is a time and a place...


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 18, 2010)

Speaking the language is part of the trade. Mind, the guys on ax mans are just low lifes for the most part, they act like it..

Usually the way it goes is; if things are running smooth, you will hear yeeeee-hhhaaawwwwws and other kinds of happy hollering. If a saw gets hung, or a cable breakes, or a machine gets stuck, the list goes on & on, you will hear lots of profanity. I myself am guilty of spewing foul nonsence under times of stress. I cannot stand having a tree clamp down on my saw, the kind where you are tickling the back & the tree is moving, then you tickle some more & she decides to sit.:chainsawguy:


----------



## headleyj (Feb 19, 2010)

I love Sweamp Loggers too. I find myself looking forward to it every Friday night! I sincerely like the way he treats his employees, talks to them like they're human beings and is out there with them.
I watch all 3;
1. Swamp Loggers
2. American Loggers
3. Axe Men

and like SL the best for sure. I just seems more of a personal show being that they go into so much detail and explain what they're doing - I like that.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Feb 19, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Speaking the language is part of the trade.



UP here the crew I work for its rare to hear cussing and profanity. When something goes wrong we fix the problem and get on with life. I don't remember and cussing or profanity at all this last week. Must be a regional thing.


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 1, 2010)

*Spam*

Spam


----------



## irvi00 (Mar 1, 2010)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> UP here the crew I work for its rare to hear cussing and profanity. When something goes wrong we fix the problem and get on with life. I don't remember and cussing or profanity at all this last week. Must be a regional thing.



I agree, here when something goes wrong or breaks we just scratch our heads and say OK, let's fix it. The girls on axemen are obviously acting for the camera, swamploggers are much more like reality! As far as axemen go, if we had guys on our yard acting like that, they would be looking for a job the next day. And if I acted like that one owners son, my father would have whipped me with a plowline!!!


----------



## oifla (Aug 12, 2010)

one thing that is (was? not sure if this show is still on) is the degree of respect offered to the employees, regardless of where they are from or their life stories. it is an all to rare a sight on TV these days to see someone valuing an employee first of all (in this era of throwaway workers) but i also think it is important to have an example of the way in which Simitrio is such an important part of the operation and gets recognized for being so without any preachiness or being over the top. with all the xenophobia in the air, it is refreshing to see a show that projects a positive image of immigrants (at the very least not making an issue about it).


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 12, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Speaking the language is part of the trade. Mind, the guys on ax mans are just low lifes for the most part, they act like it..
> 
> Usually the way it goes is; if things are running smooth, you will hear yeeeee-hhhaaawwwwws and other kinds of happy hollering. If a saw gets hung, or a cable breakes, or a machine gets stuck, the list goes on & on, you will hear lots of profanity. I myself am guilty of spewing foul nonsence under times of stress. *I cannot stand having a tree clamp down on my saw, the kind where* *you are tickling the back & the tree is moving, then you tickle some more & she decides to sit*.:chainsawguy:



And the worst part is you don't always have the wind to blame.


----------

